# Blue screen problems after internet security installed



## PTCruzr (Oct 28, 2009)

I have windows vista HP service pack 2 and I have People PC as my internet provider. People PC Internet security pack is installed and it seems to have slowed my computer immensely so I changed it to not start when I start up the computer but instead I manually open it to run. Initially when I turned on the computer this security pack began running and my computer became stuck. It seems to work a little better when I open the security pack. Anyway, my basic question is ... does all of the Vista security package interfere with the People PC internet security package and should I disable some of them? If so, how? 
SOme of the blue screen messages I have received recently include: (After I ran the WIndows check)-Bootmgr image is corrupt. The system cannot reboot.
So I did a startup repair
Then I got File black.lst is missing. (I think that got fixed by checking a box in my security pack)
Then I got Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_Area

(And now I am afraid to turn off the computer as it is currently working) 

Originally, when I began getting these messages, my husband and I opened up the computer and cleaned it inside and it seemed to help for a month or so. But then it began again. 

I have done System Restore, Disk Defragmenter and scan disk. 

I have unplugged and plugged my computer in so that I could do a reboot. And this works but is not a permanent solution. 

I would be grateful for any assistance you could give me regarding all of the security packages I have on my computer and if any of them could be causing the problem. I have called People PC and they seem to be of little help. 

One of the messages suggested that I change video adapters. And disable or remove any new installed software (and the newest was the People PC Internet security)

How much security is too much?


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi

Personally I don't like to use any of the security packages that come with internet packages. In my experience you can find programs that work just as well (if not better) that take up less memory/processing power, & in some cases they are free.

For general home use I usually go with AVG or Avast antivirus & have Spybot Search & Destroy for my spyware. Other good alternatives I have found are Spyware Terminator & Ad-Aware. These are all free, & for average use of a PC these will do the trick fine as long as you know what your clicking on etc to a certain extent.

I understand this hasn't answered all of your question, but hopefully your query about PC security. I had a similar problem with Vista just this week, got a new laptop with Vista SP1, it wanted to update to SP2 so I ran through the process, low & behold 30 mins later my new laptop wouldn't boot Vista & I had to run a start-up repair just a week after buying it brand new. Shouldn't have been so hasty & bought a laptop with Windows 7 on..

Hope this helps.

Luke


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Another good choice nowadays is Microsoft Security Essentials. Free and includes Virus and spyware protection.


----------



## PTCruzr (Oct 28, 2009)

I have an additional question. If I remove the Internet security package from my computer, should I also remove/disable the Vista security package as well. If I do what is needed to protect my computer? Vista has an elaborate security package and between that and People PC Internet security I am always getting messages. 
Basically, I just want to know what I need to replace one or both of these packages and if I should also remove the Vista security as well as the internet security? I want enough security not TOO MUCH.
Again, this morning, I got the blue screen but there was no additional information on it and the internet security package had not yet installed. 
If I install just AVG, is that enough? Or do I need more programs? 
I need an anti virus and spam and what else? Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Gad! I'd get rid of anything that People PC supplied in a heartbeat!


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes I would definitely get rid of the People PC software. However I'd leave the Vista stuff on there, there will only be the firewall & windows defender there which are a good backbone to security. If you're after a couple of free programs to keep the system running i would suggest the following;

1 - AVG Antivirus - one of the best free antivirus's there is. If you use a lot of websites that you're not familiar with then it may be handy to install their internet toolbar as well as it will check sites for malicious content before you visit them.

2 - Spybot Search & Destroy - also a great free program that will protect against all malware although primarily for spyware/adware. Install & immunize the system straight away. I don't bother using the "Tea-Timer" settings as I use the real-time protection from the anti-virus software. You will need to update before you can scan.

3 - CCleaner - not protection against malware but handy to keep things running smoothly. Run & it will delete all un-necessary files like cookies/temp files etc.. also has a registry cleaner tool that is completely harmless & comes in handy deleted unwanted registry values. Also can delete startup items that you no longer need.

Be sure to check for updates & run scans at least weekly to keep the PC in tip top form.
All the above can be downloaded from www.filehippo.com

Hope this helps

Luke


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've never seen ANY registry cleaner that is "harmless" and CCleaner is no exception!


A good read: *Ed Bott:* "Why I don’t use registry cleaners"

Another opinion from a Microsoft MVP: Thoughts about Registry Cleaners and System Tweaking Tools


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

i got same problem before long time and i fixed the prob with cleaning up my disk.


----------



## PTCruzr (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I did a system recovery and managed to keep my data so I am starting at the beginning again. I do not have peoplepc on there but I do need to install the security software and have not as yet. I keep getting the prompt to install Norton Internet security but when I try, I get the BSOD. 

When I looked at the problems this morning after my computer restarted, I got the following information:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1000008e
BCP1:	C0000005
BCP2:	820BD1B6
BCP3:	8AF54B9C
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini110309-02.dmp
C:\Users\Susan\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-68890-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Susan\AppData\Local\Temp\WERA958.tmp.version.txt


ANY IDEAS???? Also, when I changed and took off peoplepc, I cannot send my email messages and I know that somehow I have to transfer them from my peoplepc account to WEBmail but am unsure how to do that...ANY IDEAS? 

I am a little afraid of the intenet security so probably will be very careful before installing it but


----------

